# Rocket Giotto



## Crackazz (Aug 7, 2012)

After many years with a Gaggia Classic then onto a Rancillo Silvia I've moved onto a full on setup. I'm sure many home enthusiasts follow this sort of route to an E61









View attachment 1474


View attachment 1475


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Mmmmm I like it! The Rocket is such a looker, are you enjoying it?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

lovely! What grinder are you using? How are you finding it?


----------



## Crackazz (Aug 7, 2012)

recently upgraded the grinder to a mazzer mini, loving the machine and pleased I pulled the trigger after mulling it over for so long. Still so much to learn though, have a course booked at the london school of coffee hopefully in October, anyone used them?


----------



## TamperTantrum (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't dare put cups directly on top of my Giotto for fear of marking it. I cut up a sheet of non-slip matting (the type you see on people's dashboards) to go on top. Works well, no scratches, and the rubber doesn't mark either.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I did a day at London School of Coffee back in Jan this year. Haven't tried anything else to compare it to but it was a great day and I learned a lot.

Nice shiny rocket btw


----------



## supersim65 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice. Looks like a happy robot.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

lovely indeed.. its my plan to work up to a rocket. But need to move house first


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

I would love to own a rocket. Beautiful machines.


----------

